# Workout Routine, Advice?



## Rlkirkland (Apr 17, 2014)

started a new routine last week. I want to know what I should do or change by the people more experienced then myself. I only have a bench and dumbbells at the moment. my routine is as follows 

Day 1

Exercise 1
Bench Press (Sets: 5, Reps: 5
Exercise 2
Close-Grip Bench Press (Sets: 5, Reps: 5) 
Exercise 3
Rolling Dumbbell Extensions (Sets: 3, Reps: 12)
Exercise 4
Dumbbell Floor Press's (Sets: 3, Reps: 8)
Exercise 5
Sledgehammer and tire (20 minutes)

Day 2

Exercise 1
Squats (Sets: 4, Reps: 8, Rest: 30 Seconds)
Exercise 2
Alternating Lunges (Sets 5, Reps: 8, each side)
Exercise 3
Romanian Deadlift (Sets: 5, Reps: 8)
Exercise 4
Tire flip


Day 3

Exercise 1
Deadlifts (Sets: 5, Reps: 8)
Exercise 2
Barbell Rows (Sets: 3, Reps: 8)
Exercise 3
Dumbbell Rows (Sets: 5, Reps: 15)
Exercise 4
Hammer Curls (Sets: 3, Reps: 8)
Exercise 5
Sledgehammer & tire (20 minutes)


Day 4

Exercise 1
Seated Dumbbell Curls (Sets: 3, Reps: 10)
Exercise 2
Inclined Dumbbell Curls (Sets: 3, Reps: 10)
Exercise 3
One-Dumbbell Tricep Extensions (Sets: 3, Reps: 20)
Exercise 4
Reverse Dumbbell Curls (Sets: 3, Reps: 12)
Exercise 5
Tire flip


Day 5

Exercise 1
Barbell shoulder press (sets 5, Reps: 10)
Exercise 2
Anti-gravity press (sets 3, Reps: 8)
Exercise 3
Reverse grip bent rows (sets 5, Reps: 10)
Exercise 4
Renegade Dumbbell rows (sets 3, Reps: 8)
Exercise 5
sledge hammer and tire (20 mins)

Day 6
Jog

Day 7
OFF


----------



## losieloos (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks good to me. You got the bench, squat, deadlift in your routine which is good.


----------



## Rlkirkland (Apr 17, 2014)

ok cool, i have a leg attachment on  my bench should i add something for legs on my jog day?


----------



## losieloos (Apr 17, 2014)

Its all up to you. I would just add it to your leg day maybe add the jog day after you leg workout and take 2 days off. 1 day doesn't seem enough but it's all up to you man.


----------



## Rlkirkland (Apr 17, 2014)

cool thanks again. now to figure out this eating thing lol


----------



## Azog (Apr 17, 2014)

Rlkirkland said:


> cool thanks again. now to figure out this eating thing lol



Workout looks good.

As for eating...STEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAKKKKKKKKK.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Apr 17, 2014)

What are your goals?


----------



## Rlkirkland (Apr 18, 2014)

Lean out and cut


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Apr 18, 2014)

Rlkirkland said:


> Lean out and cut



That's more about your diet than workout routine. You are what you eat.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 18, 2014)

Do you know your TDEE? Post up some stats (height, weight, age) and we can help you calculate some macros.


----------



## Rlkirkland (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm 6'1", I weigh 221, and I'm 26. Pretty sure I have super slow metabolism


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 19, 2014)

So based on your stats and your workout plan, your TDEE is around 2980 calories. A "Cautious" bulk then (5% caloric surplus) puts you around 3130 calories per day.

Split that across 4 meals per day, and your macros based on a gram of protein per Lb of bodyweight and .4 grams of fat per same would look something like:

                        CARBS	PROTEIN	FAT	FIBER	        CALORIES
GRAMS per day	362.6	        221	        88.4	44 - 55	3130
GRAMS per meal	90.7	        55.3	        22.1	11 - 14	783


Great site here, if you want to experiment on your own.


----------



## Rlkirkland (Apr 19, 2014)

Ok good that's great information to know thanks a lot everyone


----------

